# SINGLE BEST BOOK ON BEEKEEPING



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

This is ONLY MY OPINION....

When I first was interested in beekeeping, I bought "Beekeeping for Dummies". Great book to begin with. IT gives a good foundation.

I am reading the revised edition of "The Hive and the Honeybee". GREAT BOOK!

again... only my opinion!


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Single best? I don't think one exists. For reference I like the 'ABC & XYZ...' one. One from the forties or earlier is better. For learning, maybe the 'Dummies ...' one or 'Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping' by Dewey M. Caron is good, but different than dummies one.

Do a search on this site for book, and you'll find several previous threads on the topic.

Here are two for a start. http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000255.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000074.html 

As an a side, typing in all caps is considered SHOUTING and many think of it as rude. 

Good luck,
Pugs


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I enjoy the book THE HIVE AND THE HONEY BEE,A Dadant publication.>>>>Mark


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In my opinion there two best books, and no beekeeper should be without them.
The Hive and the Honeybee, and ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture. The Beekeeping for Dummies is a good starter but lacks the shere volume of the other two.

George Imerie says to invest in the new editions as the old books, older than fifteen years ago, lack information on varroa, shb, etc.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, but the recent books lack information on "food chambers" and some of the old cell size info, and methods of getting bees out of trees....

Besides all the new books just tell you to poison the mites anyway.


----------



## GA-BEE (Jan 20, 2004)

Ditto on Bullseye Bill's post. Those two books should be required reading for any beekeeper. They are definately my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks all!! I have ordered the Dummies book and ABC/XYZ. I will be getting The Hive and the Honeybee with the next paycheck.

To those who are offended by the case of a letter........... what can I say, have a good day.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

My favorite book is of course Michael Bush's Book that hasn't been published. LOL OK enough BUTT kissing. I've just got the one book that came with my kit from MannLake and it was pretty good. I believe that just reading on these boards on a consistent basis and you become your own book.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I think the booklet I paid $1.00 for years ago (it now sells for about $5.00) is 
Walter Kelleys booklet "How To Keep Bees And Sell Honey". It covers a lot of ground on equipment.
I don't think there is any one best book. There are all good. I think more people should buy and read more on beekeeping when they start.
Walt


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Reading a book won't make you a better beekeeper
any more than watching "Diamonds Are Forever"
will make you James Bond.

Likewise, sitting in seminars won't make you
a better beekeeper any more than sitting in
the garage will make you a car.

That said, "Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping"
by Dewey Caron of the Univ of Delaware may be
about the best "how to" book available today.

A possible "tie" with Dewey's book would be
"The Beekeeper's Handbook, 3rd edition"
by Dianna Sammataro and Alphonse Avitable.

As for other books mentioned so far, recall that 
there is an actual book entitled "Pitbulls for Dummies", 
which sounds even more like disaster just waiting to 
happen than "Beekeeping For Dummies".








Just kidding, its not that bad, but it is nowhere
near the best book available.

Both the "Hive and The Honeybee" and "The ABC & XYZ
of Bee Culture" lack a cohesive flow. Just as an
encyclopedia will tell you thousands of things about
cars, but nothing about how to drive, these books are 
great at answering specific questions you might have, 
but one must know what to look up, and one must supply 
or create one's own seasonal "calendar" and step-by-step 
processes from the fragmented information provided in 
these reference books.


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

I second Walt's reccomendation of "How to Keep Bees and Sell Honey" by Walter Kelley. 

This is a hands-on, "how-to-do" book for the novice beekeeper and a handy reminder for the old hand. I've given several to youngsters and other beekeepers. 

I've got a couple of the more scholarly treatises around here somewhere; they put me to sleep. I would like to have a copy of the old "Forty years-----" though. 
Ox


----------



## mintong (Apr 3, 2004)

"The Beekeeper's Handbook, 3rd edition"
by Dianna Sammataro and Alphonse Avitable helped me the most (diagrams!).


----------



## GaryC (Sep 10, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid beekeeping book, but it has a lot of good info. "Beekeeping for Dummies" by Howland Blackiston. It is very imformative, while some of it I don't agree with. There are lot of drawings, and color pictures.


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont believe in reading just one book on any subject, unless you loose intrest after the first.Life itself is a learning experience. Read everything you can get your hands on, then draw your own conclusions from experience and the advise of peers.All things change even the bees change.Good luck.
Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

<<<Reading a book won't make you a better beekeeper
any more than watching "Diamonds Are Forever"
will make you James Bond.>>>

You just ruined two of my life's plans!! I wanted to woo women, and tame bees!

Joseph


----------



## WUVIE (Aug 16, 2004)

Greetings fellow beekeepers!

Regarding the ABC-XYZ book, is there
a particular edition you suggest?
In searching I found 1935, 1950, etc.
What is the newest edition?

Hubby has read just about every book
on bees we have to date, so I'll need
to restock his library with fresh 
material soon.

Many thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I always recommend two books. The Beekeeping Handbook by Diana Sammataro and Richard Taylor's, The How To Do It Book of Beekeeping. 

The latter has been through 9 editions, which is rare among beekeeping books, and is testimony to its usefulness. IMHO, much better than Beekeeping for Dummies.


----------

